# The SevenString Pet Thread



## Vinnymuse (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, fellas! Here's a light-hearted thread for us to discuss our four-legged household companions. Mine is a Pomeranian named Sheila. She's a cuddly little furball who loves the outdoors. She also loves to cool down, so bath time is never an issue for her. This results to endless fun times in her dog bath tub. She also loves to play catch, another reason why we bring along her squeaky toys in our trips, the kids love playing with her as well. We raised her ever since she was a pup and will always be a part of our family. What are your pets, guys?


----------



## thrsher (Jul 13, 2018)

these are my 3. two Jindos luke and ruby rescued from the korean dog meat trade and a shepard mix named lydia rescued locally here in NY


----------



## watson503 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tater:





Walter Cronkite(aka Big Walt):





White Tip:


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2018)

We got a few furry friends in these parts, like our little heterochromia mute, Dustin:



He's a mute by choice, not circumstance, seriously, this little dude has never made a sound in the 4 years we've had him.

This is our cousin's dog who we regularly dog sit, Gracie:



The oldest of the bunch here is Gibson, who's also cross eyed when he gets really excited. Usually if hes sleeping on you and wakes up to want scratches, if he gets em he goes cross eyed. Just full on stupid but loveable.



Theres a couple others but those are the big players


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 13, 2018)

I got a few, this was snapped by my daughter. Its like a campaign poster. Might need a meme. 
Street rescue several years back.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 15, 2018)

A family had to surrender this guy several years ago. We had just lost our first GSP (also a surrender), so adopted this dork and he's been great ever since.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 15, 2018)

this is toulouse (found him in the woods with his brothers and sisters as a kitten). If you've seen some of my vids/ngds, he usually shows up in some of the pics.









this is blizzy, he's old (18 years old) and I got him from a shelter when he was a baby.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

Charlie (Bichon Frise)






Ozzy (Lhasa Apso)


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

crankyrayhanky said:


>



Cool Dog (and guitar).


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

The906 said:


> A family had to surrender this guy several years ago. We had just lost our first GSP (also a surrender), so adopted this dork and he's been great ever since.


Can't see the pic mate I'm afraid. Got a direct link or anything like that?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

The906 said:


> I got a few, this was snapped by my daughter. Its like a campaign poster. Might need a meme.
> Street rescue several years back.


So cute! A Boston Terrier maybe?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

thrsher said:


> these are my 3. two Jindos luke and ruby rescued from the korean dog meat trade and a shepard mix named lydia rescued locally here in NY



Aww! Fair play to you man. Those Korean dog meat things drive me mad. So good
to see this pic!!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> So cute! A Boston Terrier maybe?


ha, 5 lb Chihuahua. Not metal AF.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Can't see the pic mate I'm afraid. Got a direct link or anything like that?


Might need a few secs to load? Its there, in fact it was there in your reply too.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

The906 said:


> Might need a few secs to load? Its there, in fact it was there in your reply too.



Still can't see it mate. Never worry. Don't put yourself out.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

My Bichon Frise after literally only 10 mins out running in fresh snow. Had to put
him in the shower and rinse his legs with cold water seconds after this pic was 
taken......hot water not a good idea...made that mistake myself on my hands when
I was young.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 17, 2018)

This is Loki, two and a half years old Scottish fold boy. His hobbies include birdwatching, eating bugs and begging treats. He is also a very talkative and nice fella, who never scratches anyone aggressively (at least people).


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 18, 2018)

this is my baby girl Lexie






bordercollie, I got since she was a tinny pup. She loves swiming and chasing bush turkeys





never had to train her or barely teach ehr anything, she jsut did. Never had to use a leash with her ever, she always stays with me, doesnt pay mucha ttention to other people, and she doesnt care much for a ball, only couple of trows, so its awesome to take her for a walk as I just take her for a walk. If I go swiming she would follow me no matter what, which is awesome too


----------



## vilk (Jul 18, 2018)

Maybe I should be writing it in the unpopular opinion thread, but

I want to kill my pet. No, not in a joking way; in a euthanasia way.

I have a corn snake (of course by "have" I mean to say "left in my parents basement when I moved out at 18") that's 13 years old. It's blind, or at least its eyes are clouded over. I feel terrible for having ever purchased it. It's fucked up that people breed animals to be pets, that people keep animals in tanks and cages just for our own selfish pleasure. Some people might say that a snake/lizard/fish doesn't have the capacity to know or understand captivity and so that it doesn't matter. But I think we can agree that that's a fucking guess and we don't have any clue. 

I guess dogs and cats and other domesticated animals are OK to keep because they were literally evolved to exist alongside men, some even say that they instinctively crave human interaction... but outside of that, I don't really know if I can accept the merit of pet ownership. I'm not judging anyone else, but this is just how I feel based off my own experience having a pet snake. 

My dad likes keeping the snake. He says it's mesmerizing to watch, like a lava lamp. I think we should put the snake on the ol' paper cutter and just get the guy a lava lamp. I'm just joking about the paper cutter, that's possibly cruel on account of that I don't know how quickly it would kill the snake. But like if I ever met someone who kept a pet raptor, I would see if he'd be interesting in using my snake as food. Even though I guess I principally disagree with keeping a raptor as a pet. Eh, I'm rambling.

Anyone else with pet regrets?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 18, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> This is Loki, two and a half years old Scottish fold boy. His hobbies include birdwatching, eating bugs and begging treats. He is also a very talkative and nice fella, who never scratches anyone aggressively (at least people).
> View attachment 62736


Payyva payyva Loki!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2018)

vilk said:


> Maybe I should be writing it in the unpopular opinion thread, but
> 
> I want to kill my pet. No, not in a joking way; in a euthanasia way.
> 
> ...


if it's a big guillotine style paper cutter, you're going to make a mess, but it'll be a pretty quick death. We use machetes to kill some snakes on my grandpa's farm (or you can use a spade) and the guillotine style paper cutter is somewhat comparable to a heavy parang machete. It wouldn't bother me, but idk how squeamish you are or how much stuff you've killed that way.


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2018)

Only took two pages to transition from talking about loving animals to killing them. Good job SSO.


----------



## vilk (Jul 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> if it's a big guillotine style paper cutter, you're going to make a mess, but it'll be a pretty quick death. We use machetes to kill some snakes on my grandpa's farm (or you can use a spade) and the guillotine style paper cutter is somewhat comparable to a heavy parang machete. It wouldn't bother me, but idk how squeamish you are or how much stuff you've killed that way.


I meant that I don't understand enough about snake anatomy to know if it would be a "merciful" death. Snakes organs and stuff are different than people, I don't even know if decapitation would be an instant death. Though I guess technically we can say the same for people lol

At least if it were fed to a raptor, as brutal as the death may be, it would be doing something "nice" for the bird?



Randy said:


> Only took two pages to transition from talking about loving animals to killing them. Good job SSO.



Yeah, but like, not because I enjoy killing things in any way. Because I don't, not even bugs. I just feel a deep sense of regret. Maybe I just symbolically want to kill that feeling...


----------



## Gravy Train (Jul 18, 2018)

My boy Scooter. He is like a son to me and he means more to me than life itself.












IPhone Pictures 008_copy



__ Gravy Train
__ Jul 18, 2018


















Scooter 1



__ Gravy Train
__ Jul 18, 2018


















IPhone Pictures 002_copy



__ Gravy Train
__ Jul 18, 2018






Also, my Boa Constrictor, Athena. She's still young, so not big yet. My first real big snake!













IMG_20180416_1750136_copy



__ Gravy Train
__ Jul 18, 2018


















IMG_20180416_1804164_copy



__ Gravy Train
__ Jul 18, 2018


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2018)

vilk said:


> I meant that I don't understand enough about snake anatomy to know if it would be a "merciful" death.



So take it to a vet and have it euthanized.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2018)

Randy said:


> Only took two pages to transition from talking about loving animals to killing them. Good job SSO.


lol we can't even keep gear threads on topic for more than a page or two. i'd say this is par for the course


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2018)

vilk said:


> I meant that I don't understand enough about snake anatomy to know if it would be a "merciful" death. Snakes organs and stuff are different than people, I don't even know if decapitation would be an instant death. Though I guess technically we can say the same for people lol
> 
> At least if it were fed to a raptor, as brutal as the death may be, it would be doing something "nice" for the bird?
> 
> ...


 snakes die just fine when I've cut their heads off. Worst case you chop em into pieces. 
Since that doesn't sound like something you'd want to do, just get it euthanized.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 18, 2018)

JFC you guys. I just came to this thread to see dog pictures and we're talking about snake euthanasia (dope band name BTW) 

This is Arnold. He likes to scratch his face on my headstock and isn't afraid of overdrive tones. 




This is his sister (litter mate) Lily. She's afraid of everything.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol we can't even keep gear threads on topic for more than a page or two. i'd say this is par for the course


just get an used RG prestige


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 18, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> just get an used RG prestige


I know you didn't list it as an option but have you considered a mark v? They're super versatile.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> just get an used RG prestige


and load it with fishman fluences


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 18, 2018)

Always love an excuse to post pictures of my cats 

Here are my first 2 cats that are still living at my parents'. Both are 15 years old now, and I wish I could have them live with me but they like to be outside and my place isn't the best for outdoor kitties.

First up is Cleo, first of her name, the cross-eyed wonder, the loudest and most talkative kitty in the world. still acts like she's 3 or 4 years old and I love her for all of the above, even when she used to wake me up in the middle of the night when I was in grade school and high school, just so I'd open the door so she could leave again in 5 minutes.












IMAG0407



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018






And easily the greatest picture of her at our old family home. This was from when I was building my first guitar and she found her way onto my neighbour's roof.












NinjaKitty



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018






Second is Holly, the grumpy food vaccuum that only looks grumpy but actually loves cuddles so long as you only touch above the shoulders. I feel really sad for her because it's clear that her bones and joints are troubling her and she has trouble walking around, especially on stairs. We've been trying to curb her diet the past year but it doesn't seem to be doing too much, she has always been a stress eater since we picked her up as a stray but I'm happy we were able to give her a good comfortable life.












IMAG0405



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018






While we're talking about bummers, here's a pictures of my grandpa's cat Sylvester, who was a giant fluffy suck and was afraid of everything. He had to be put down this year. 












20140906_171227



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018






And then there are mine and my girlfriend's 2 kitties that we got shortly after moving in together. These little buggers stole my heart and I dunno what I'd do without them. The calico is Murphy Cooper and she is an absolute angel, named from one of our favourite movies, Interstellar. She only meows when she can't see anyone else and she is just the most gentle and lovable cat I've ever seen, though I wish she was more prone to coming up for cuddles and sleeping in bed with me. The black one is my boy Bruce Wayne, obviously named after Batman. He's a bit of a jerk to Murphy and is clearly as much an alpha male as house cats can get, but he loves cuddles and being picked up and is super affectionate. He also sometimes leaves his tongue out after cleaning himself and it's hilarious. They both just turned 2 in the past month.

Here they are when we first got them and they were only about 3 months old.












IMAG0394



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018


















IMG_20171215_172454



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018


















Snapchat-825283463



__ BlackMastodon
__ Jul 18, 2018


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 18, 2018)

As for the other part of the conversation, I agree with vilk in that I think it's wrong to keep animals caged their whole life, specifically birds, I don't understand the point of having a bird as a pet if you don't let them fly around. But reptiles and amphibians and such I think is a little more acceptable if they have a big enough terrarium and have some room to move, though I still wouldn't do it because I think that pets should have the freedom to move around your home or at least a big area that same as we do.

As for your snake, vilk, I don't think you should euthanize it unless it is terminally ill or actually blind. I'd try to give it as long of a comfortable life as possible before I could put them down. I also don't want to kill animals so I can see your dillema, but if the snake is still comfortable then I'd say let it be.


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 18, 2018)

Here's my cat, Ruf.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 19, 2018)

Shit, I don't think my pictures are working. If I'm embedding from an album I made on my SSO profile, do I have to change the privacy settings on the album to public or shared?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 22, 2018)

I found this girl crossing the street in front my car, in July in PHX, and in distress. Obviously carrying a load of babies. No collar/ID. I managed to coax her into the car and brought her home. Advertised but no owners came up. 7 babies later, all found homes. 4 of which are paired up. She's been a great dog 3 years later and our GSP's thrash buddy, quite a bit of moxie. Some sort of Chihuahua/Dachsund and something else mix with the pups.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2018)

Had to wait to be home from tour, and now I can post some pupper pics.

Last year we rescued a husky/??/?? mix named Layla via Animal Rescue Foundation Ontario (www.arfontario.com). We didn't change her name, and she doesn't always respond to it :loL:. She has since been given about 10 nicknames, mostly from my wife.

Layla was a foster-to-adopt dog since she had heartworm when we took her from her previous foster mom. When she was brought to the rescue, she had a litter of puppies *and* one of her previous puppies who also had a litter. 3 generations of dogs in one go. We believe she's a northern dog given the white on her nose. She had been house-trained and then abandoned, and we're glad to have her in our lives. When we got her, I left on a 3-week tour the next day so she is 90% "mom's dog". Good with kids, good in the car, loves to run in a fenced yard. She's most of the reason I want a house with a yard .

Anyway, pics!












https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk-tF_ZFFZI/?taken-by=sears_was_here

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkxUPDQF-xX/?taken-by=sears_was_here


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 25, 2018)

My Kalista!! She’s 12 years old now and the best pup ever!!


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 25, 2018)

Got two cats, Meri & Sankari and a dog, Whiskey. Here's the dog in her usual furcoat. 
https://mega.nz/#!iUJiDYKL!Bz6JOaM6EZY3L_de_R9JcCR9A2NcmvH54LQ5_Q2sJt4

And here's a more recent pic with summer coat
https://mega.nz/#!eUQWAABL!ZbVKL_eBLQw9I4qjh7xXhh62Mk974Yon3rG7fdWSEnc


----------



## ElRay (Jul 25, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Still can't see it mate. Never worry. Don't put yourself out.


I’ve seen the same issue. PICT won’t load in the main thread, but shows in the reply.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 25, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Still can't see it mate. Never worry. Don't put yourself out.


I’ve seen the same issue. PICT won’t load in the main thread, but shows in the reply.


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 26, 2018)

We are going on this saturday to look at our possible new kitten, because Loki needs a friend. We are most intrested from the black female kitten with folded ears. I just can't handle all the cuteness


----------



## thrsher (Aug 15, 2018)

hey everyone,

i work with a rescue organization in Korea to help find homes when we are able to flight them into my region. alot of the these dogs have heartworms so i am trying to raise money to help for treatment. if you are able to donate, thats amazing, but if you wouldnt mind at least sharing it through any of your social media outlets, that would be amazing. below is the link for the fundraiser FB

https://www.facebook.com/donate/240182729967617/?fundraiser_source=external_url


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 16, 2018)

Adopted this lady a month ago. Half pitbull half a bunch of other shit. She's a sweetie. Doesn't hate my guitar playing.




Also her name is Sparkles.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 16, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> We are going on this saturday to look at our possible new kitten, because Loki needs a friend. We are most intrested from the black female kitten with folded ears. I just can't handle all the cuteness


That is some brootal cuteness.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 16, 2018)

The906 said:


> That is some brootal cuteness.


Yep. Better name her "HM2"


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2018)

My wife has a lot of pets, but here's my buddy, Spanky, a congo african grey parrot:






Spanky had a guest vocal on my band's last release - _Life Cycle_ by *Naegleria Fowleri. *Track 2 - "Cyst IIb: Emergence."


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2018)

Double


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 17, 2018)

I got my dog an Opeth bandana




Something something Baying of the Hounds.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 17, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yep. Better name her "HM2"


Kittu Meowinen


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 18, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yep. Better name her "HM2"




She will be Luna or Saga, to keep norse/nature theme in names.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 21, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> She will be Luna or Saga, to keep norse/nature theme in names.



Wouldn't it make sense to name her Sigyn? (Loki's wife in norse mythology)
HM2 would be a really cool name though  

I wouldn't mind having a kitten, but since my wife's allergic, I'm just gonna have to skip that


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 21, 2018)

p0ke said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to name her Sigyn? (Loki's wife in norse mythology)
> HM2 would be a really cool name though
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a kitten, but since my wife's allergic, I'm just gonna have to skip that


Supposedly some cats are less allergy inducing than others. I want to say white ones are better? 

No idea how you test that before getting one tho.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 21, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Supposedly some cats are less allergy inducing than others. I want to say white ones are better?
> 
> No idea how you test that before getting one tho.



Yeah, it's really hard to know. My wife doesn't always get allergic reactions from my mom's cat but sometimes it's really bad, so it'd be really hard to find out. I would essentially have to get one and then give it away if it doesn't work out, and that doesn't sound very fair to me. 
But TBH it'd be one extra thing to worry about as well - I already feel like I never get to go anywhere because of the kids (I'm pretty much the only one in the world who manages to get my daughter to sleep at night...) so I think it's better for me not to even consider any animals before she's a bit bigger...  
My wife's older son also wants a puppy, but beside the allergy stuff (he's allergic too, even worse than my wife), I already know I'm the one who would be taking care of the dog in the end. It's all fun and games in the beginning but kids just don't realize that you'll have to feed it and take it for walks several times a day for like the next 15-20 years, and I reaaaaaally don't want that  (because, well, been there done that... )


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 22, 2018)

p0ke said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to name her Sigyn? (Loki's wife in norse mythology)
> HM2 would be a really cool name though
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a kitten, but since my wife's allergic, I'm just gonna have to skip that



Good suggestion, but she's not a wife  and names we're thinking have better meanings and match to our older cat's name in my opinion.

The little one arrived yesterday, and everything is going pretty well. Our older cat Loki is guarding the door almost constantly and he is curious to see the kitten. But how can such a little thing purr so loud?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 27, 2018)

My two dogs, Monseigneur Patate (Carlin Pug, 2 years old) and Sir Baloney de Launay (French Bulldog, 6 months old)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 27, 2018)

Eight weeks old, half Corgi and half Aussiedoodle. We're thinking her ears are going to stay flat but otherwise she should be Corgi shaped with Aussie colors. Oh, and we kept the tail


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 28, 2018)

May sound crazy but I wanna smell her paws ^^^. 

My newly adopted girl is already in another thread here on SSO but might as well post a few more pics. SSO was after all, instrumental in making this adoption happen. LOVE my little Jaida! 









So. Much. Cat-tree..


----------



## r33per (Oct 30, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> Eight weeks old, half Corgi and half Aussiedoodle. We're thinking her ears are going to stay flat but otherwise she should be Corgi shaped with Aussie colors. Oh, and we kept the tail


Totally adorable.

Always keep the tail.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Oct 30, 2018)

There are some really adorable pets on this thread. I'm a cat owner myself but I don't have any pictures yet and I find it tricky posting pics on this forum. The picture below is not my dog but if he was then I'd name him Babe Ruff.








;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 5, 2018)

Fun in the snow:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 23, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrkjrSlnJYT/
We do this every morning


----------



## mpexus (Dec 23, 2018)

Cat lover and owner here.

My two Blackies












and the newest addition straight rescued as baby from the street (like all of my Pets have been)


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 3, 2019)

I don't have the snazziest guitars nor do I have the technical facilities to play them well, but god damn it I have a really cool pet. This is Baloo, my family's newfie. At ~135 lbs, he's considered a runt. Sweetest guy ever though. He's affectionate, drools a lot, sits on your feet and leans on you, and is a viable contender for the world's goodest boy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 3, 2019)

Obligatory first Christmas pic of my dear little Jaida. And as expected, she never once went after the tree nor the ornaments. She rubbed her face on the bottom branches a few times when we first put it up but that was it. Such a wonderful girl. Also kinda funny story ( "crazy cat dude" funny anyway). I bought a live tree since that's all I've ever known since I was a kid... always a live tree. Got it home, cut off the bottom, got it upright in the stand, brought it in, watered it, etc. Then my wife gets home and tells me about all the horror stories she's seen online about cats and live trees... the sap, the toxic water, the potential issues from ingesting pine needles, etc. So... off we went to get a fake tree. I hate not being able to have that "real tree aroma" in the house anymore but Jaida's health is far more important. Anyway... Hope everyone and their companions had a good holiday. Cheers!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2019)

mpexus said:


> Cat lover and owner here.
> 
> My two Blackies



Dood, this looks like Nathan Explosion's cat (if he had one) with actual supernatural tendencies. Is he/she any particular breed?


----------



## pondman (Jan 8, 2019)

My cat has a hang over 



DSC_0320 by [url=https://


----------



## mpexus (Jan 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> Dood, this looks like Nathan Explosion's cat (if he had one) with actual supernatural tendencies. Is he/she any particular breed?



Not really and the Pic is even deceiving with the Angle, he seems to have a more elongated Face than he really has. Its the super common Black Bombay Cat you see anywhere.

He is a Crazy Cat though:





But a Cool Crazy cat


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2019)

behold, the majestic north american trash tiger


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 17, 2019)

Here's my little trooper, he's a pug+boston terrier mix, just turned 9 years old and rockin the salt n pepper look hard.

View media item 1641View media item 1640View media item 1644
We got around 8-9 inches of snow over the past week, he had a blast rolling around in all the fresh powder. Also he is spiderpug.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 17, 2019)

The smile in that second picture is goddamn adorable.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 3, 2019)

Jaida wanted me to ( I assume that she wanted me to) post up this pic of her playing in this gift bag... 





Uh oh... getting sleepy... 





Sometimes she even allows me to sit in "her" chair... 





'Love for our companions' bump!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 8, 2019)

My dog's preferred sleeping position.




Her nose gets cold.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 28, 2019)

Toulouse was feeling extra cuddly today.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwz4wrEn9JS/


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 28, 2019)

^^^ Awwwww....


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 24, 2019)

Freya is now a teenager. Ears up, tons of attitude, and a buttload of fun


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 8, 2019)

My boy Harvey. At 5 months old he’s almost 50lbs. He’s a buckskin pit. Sweetest boy there is. Absolute love bug with other dogs, people, etc...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 15, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> View attachment 70064
> 
> 
> My boy Harvey. At 5 months old he’s almost 50lbs. He’s a buckskin pit. Sweetest boy there is. Absolute love bug with other dogs, people, etc...


He looks so sweet! I love pits. And they love everybody.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Cool thread, this is my German Shepherd he is such a fun and chill dog. He will turn 2 years old in just a few more months.


----------



## pott (Jun 19, 2019)

This is Bubble. He's pretty damn cute. He constantly meows, and follows-us for attention. He's a cool cat. 
He also meows at night, virtually every night, and I've not had a full night of sleep in 6 months as a result...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2019)

A mighty floof! My first cat that's still living at my parents is INCREDIBLY talkative and loud, so I feel you but I grew up around her and just got used to being woken up at night by her meowing. Can't exactly do much about it other than that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2019)

Both of my cats pretty much constantly talk anymore. The older one was pretty quiet most of his life barring purring, but as he's gotten older he's gotten extremely vocal about everything. He meows if he's hungry, he meows if I don't pet him, he meows if his blanket nest is messed up, etc. The younger one picked up on this and meows mostly when he wants outside or wants to be cuddled, although he also does a "warcry" where he meows constantly at his toys before and while playing with them. It's pretty adorable tbh.


----------



## pott (Jun 21, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's pretty adorable tbh.



It's why we forgive them just about anything eh  
With dogs we EXPECT that they do things to please use. Cats... eh... we know they just don't give a damn.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 25, 2019)

pott said:


> This is Bubble. He's pretty damn cute.



Such a HANDSOME BOY


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 28, 2019)

This is my cat Morris who passed away back in September of 2014 at the age of 19. I sure miss him dearly but he's in a better place now.





;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 28, 2019)

19 years is a long happy life for the handsome orange boy!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 28, 2019)

My most favorite sig pic here on sso. Cool to see the large version.


----------



## bastardbullet (Jul 12, 2019)

Love this thread! I’m a proud catdad of these two siberians.


----------



## pott (Jul 13, 2019)

bastardbullet said:


> Love this thread! I’m a proud catdad of these two siberians.
> 
> View attachment 71009



They're adorable! If I had to pick a single breed, I'd want to go with Siberians (insofar as breed even matters for cats; they'll do whatever THEY want, not what the breed dictates, anyway...).


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 16, 2019)

Here's another picture of my new cat Patches who just loves belly rubs. She often sleeps in my guitar case.





;>)/


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 16, 2019)

Sparkles snuggling with my ibby


----------



## Walter W. (Aug 8, 2019)

Ammo, American Bulldog


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 14, 2019)

Our new foster dog, Blue! 




She's a year old and super energetic and loving. A bit much for us long term but we'll take good care of her while we find her a perfect home!


----------



## Walter W. (Aug 14, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Our new foster dog, Blue!
> 
> View attachment 71916
> 
> ...



She's gorgeous! Would love to have her


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 14, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> She's gorgeous! Would love to have her


Well if you happen to live in or near Minneapolis, pm me


----------



## Walter W. (Aug 15, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Well if you happen to live in or near Minneapolis, pm me


I wish I could, we're looking for a companion for our dog, but we're way down in Jawga.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 15, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> I wish I could, we're looking for a companion for our dog, but we're way down in Jawga.


Yeah that's a bit of a drive. But I'm sure there are lots of sweet dogs down there that need homes too.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 16, 2019)

What is this stupid thing doing on the floor...


----------



## MFB (Aug 16, 2019)

Look at those god. _damn. CHONKERS.

_


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 16, 2019)

MFB said:


> Look at those god. _damn. CHONKERS.
> 
> _



I had to search what is a chonker  Loki, who is the silver tabby is more of a chonker, about 30-35%. Saga is just one year and three months old, so she has not yet achieved same kind of chonkiness


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

They want pizza from Meowmino's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The younger one picked up on this and meows mostly when he wants outside or wants to be cuddled, although he also does a "warcry" where he meows constantly at his toys before and while playing with them. It's pretty adorable tbh.


I don't think I've shared this vid here before, but this is an example of Toulouse doing his warcry while playing with a moth


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 9, 2019)

This is Coby...he hangs out in my room. He's an idiot and a big baby.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 9, 2019)

^Sacrificing him tonight?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 9, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> ^Sacrificing him tonight?


 He ain't worth anything, lol. He has a habit of jumping into my bed and waiting for me to come back when I leave the room to go to the kitchen or something. He was laying there waiting for me so I took the pic


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 9, 2019)

I can see him and my cat cutting a pretty brutal album together.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Leviathus (Sep 22, 2019)

^scooby doo got distinguished af


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> ^scooby doo got distinguished af



He does fit the nobleman role well but he has a severely goofy side that wouldn't hold up in matters of State.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2019)

A couple of my current monsters:


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 24, 2019)

My buddy, Thor.....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 24, 2019)

Good bois and gurls all around.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 29, 2019)

Little Jaida in her new home...


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't believe I haven't uploaded a pic of my dog here... This thread is the best thread of the whole forum, I love all your pets!!

Here is Mitsu, it's a mixed "Don know what" but probably some Toller here and there but it is smaller (just 10Kg).

Sometimes I can manage to take him a nice pic...













IMG_20190926_195400



__ Zhysick
__ Sep 30, 2019



Mitsu


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 7, 2019)

I bought a papasan chair for my wife's birthday. Unfortunately, Jaida concluded that I must have instead bought it for her...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 7, 2019)

Anything new you bring home belongs to your cat, didn't you know?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Anything new you bring home belongs to your cat, didn't you know?


FACT


----------



## sleewell (Oct 7, 2019)

yogi bear


----------



## dr_game0ver (Oct 7, 2019)

Right?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2019)

My little lady, Nova. Soon to be 11-month old Belgian Malinois from a company out in Cali called Real Deal Dog Training. She’s still a pup, so we’re mostly working on strict obedience and agility (jumping and climbing) at this point, but will be introducing protection work and sporting in the very near future.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 18, 2019)

Was real lucky to come across pics of the full litter we get our Lhasa Apso from. Our wee guy is second from left trying to peer over..lol!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 18, 2019)

Another:


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 26, 2019)

Apparently our older cat Loki doesn't like Rings Of Saturn, because he is yowling somewhere in the living room... also he doesn't care about any black metal. Anything dark and ambient with weird sounds seems to disturb him too


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 28, 2019)

This is my doofy Great Dane, Apollo. He’s gonna be 6 this year.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> View attachment 73988



Look at this handsome good boy. Adorable!


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you, and he thanks you as well. If anyone is considering (and you live on a bottom floor) Danes make great apartment dogs, provided you can deal with them laying all over you. Turns out we can. 

They just lay about mostly, only need a few miles of walking a day and are big cuddle bugs. Just make sure you have pretty sizable bags handy


----------



## Joan Maal (Oct 29, 2019)

Here are my kids, Conan & Maruva. Both are greyhounds rescued from unscrupulous hunters.

https://www.thelocal.es/20190305/spain-urged-to-stop-torture-of-unwanted-greyhounds


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2019)

Joan Maal said:


> Here are my kids, Conan & Maruva. Both are greyhounds rescued from unscrupulous hunters.
> 
> https://www.thelocal.es/20190305/spain-urged-to-stop-torture-of-unwanted-greyhounds
> 
> ...



Good on you, dude!

I worked with a greyhound rescue when Florida stopped dog racing. Absolutely great breed. High energy, but sweet and usually really healthy when not raced to death. 

Thanks for adopting!



Spicypickles said:


> Thank you, and he thanks you as well. If anyone is considering (and you live on a bottom floor) Danes make great apartment dogs, provided you can deal with them laying all over you. Turns out we can.
> 
> They just lay about mostly, only need a few miles of walking a day and are big cuddle bugs. Just make sure you have pretty sizable bags handy



Danes are great!

I've fostered two now and it was hard to give them up. I have a cane corso now, and have fostered english mastiffs and other mastiff mutts, but danes genuinely feel like you have a horse (not small horse, actual horse) in the house. 

Really, all the giants make great apartment pets.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 29, 2019)

MikeH said:


> View attachment 73465
> 
> 
> My little lady, Nova. Soon to be 11-month old Belgian Malinois from a company out in Cali called Real Deal Dog Training. She’s still a pup, so we’re mostly working on strict obedience and agility (jumping and climbing) at this point, but will be introducing protection work and sporting in the very near future.



I have a buddy that had two, and is now down to one. One retired from the force and passed at 15. The other is 5 and all I have to say is they are not for beginners. Very high drive, energetic dogs. I’ve got some pretty funny stories. The one was trained on narcotics, and there’s a place we go dirt bike riding that was having a pretty big event, bands, etc. Well a bunch of people were smoking weed so she started indicating on everything and just about lost her mind. TLDR don’t take a drug dog to a dirt bike event.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> I have a buddy that had two, and is now down to one. One retired from the force and passed at 15. The other is 5 and all I have to say is they are not for beginners. Very high drive, energetic dogs. I’ve got some pretty funny stories. The one was trained on narcotics, and there’s a place we go dirt bike riding that was having a pretty big event, bands, etc. Well a bunch of people were smoking weed so she started indicating on everything and just about lost her mind. TLDR don’t take a drug dog to a dirt bike event.


You’re 100% correct. People underestimate these dogs, which puts them in shelters way more than they should be. I’m a K9 handler, so I have experience with them, and I’ve invested a lot of time, effort, and money into training her. That’s why I don’t like when Hollywood uses them (John Wick 3) to amp up a film, because now a bunch of fat fudds who think they’re tacticool are going to go buy a Mal and fuck it up for life, or leave it in a kennel.

I always get people telling me they want a Malinois. My questions to them are always “do you have an additional 40 hours a week to devote your undivided attention to training and socializing with this dog? Do you have at least an extra $5,000 in your budget for training, equipment, toys, and the oft experienced property damage?” That usually shuts them down.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 29, 2019)

MikeH said:


> You’re 100% correct. People underestimate these dogs, which puts them in shelters way more than they should be. I’m a K9 handler, so I have experience with them, and I’ve invested a lot of time, effort, and money into training her. That’s why I don’t like when Hollywood uses them (John Wick 3) to amp up a film, because now a bunch of fat fudds who think they’re tacticool are going to go buy a Mal and fuck it up for life, or leave it in a kennel.
> 
> I always get people telling me they want a Malinois. My questions to them are always “do you have an additional 40 hours a week to devote your undivided attention to training and socializing with this dog? Do you have at least an extra $5,000 in your budget for training, equipment, toys, and the oft experienced property damage?” That usually shuts them down.



His second one did not make the cut for the work (which even great ones won't), so she's just a "pet", if you want to call it that. But she's just a ready-to-go member of the family that goes everywhere and does everything with them.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> His second one did not make the cut for the work (which even great ones won't), so she's just a "pet", if you want to call it that. But she's just a ready-to-go member of the family that goes everywhere and does everything with them.


Yeah, Nova is still a pet, but not like most. We have two other couch dogs who just lay around. She’s out with us frequently, she gets lots of interaction and cardio, and we go to training at minimum once a week. We just started with protection work, and she’s already doing very well, so I’m excited to progress her.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 3, 2019)

Just muh kittah...


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 3, 2019)

^looks like he/she's emerging from the void!!


----------



## chopeth (Dec 9, 2019)

Three of the 35 semiwild cats living around my wife's cottage in the middle of a national park (no network, only foxes, wild-pigs, vultures and deer.) In the front, the queen of them all, we call her "tuerti" (affectionate one-eyed), she is the oldest and the one who comes closer to humans.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 14, 2019)

Obligatory Christmas kitty pic...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## downburst82 (Dec 17, 2019)

This is Pepper. She is a Holland Lop Dwarf Bunny.

She LOVES my daughter and is fairly indifferent to the rest of us in the house.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy whatever the fuck you guys celebrate
*the hat says naughty*


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 20, 2019)

Jesus he's cute in that fuckin hat.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 27, 2019)

chopeth said:


> Three of the 35 semiwild cats living around my wife's cottage in the middle of a national park (no network, only foxes, wild-pigs, vultures and deer.) In the front, the queen of them all, we call her "tuerti" (affectionate one-eyed), she is the oldest and the one who comes closer to humans.
> 
> View attachment 75345



Tuerti before losing her eye... a lot younger and smoler (10 years ago), other catto and some beetles loving our dog processed dinner


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2019)

Back from vacation and my wife finally opened her gift.






and the paint setup used to do it:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2019)

budda said:


> Back from vacation and my wife finally opened her gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fucking awesome, dude.


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's fucking awesome, dude.



Really glad I got it done . The harder part will be choosing a pic for the tattoo .


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow, @budda you're a legitimate painter! How did you do the hairs? Just a super fine brush, or is there some crazy Bob Ross technique for it?


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, @budda you're a legitimate painter! How did you do the hairs? Just a super fine brush, or is there some crazy Bob Ross technique for it?



I commissioned this from a friend who's a full time artist. I will ask her and get back to you!

Edit: fine brushes. They are somewhere in the second pick.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2019)

budda said:


> I commissioned this from a friend who's a full time artist. I will ask her and get back to you!
> 
> Edit: fine brushes. They are somewhere in the second pick.



Cool, thanks! And I’m glad to hear you commissioned it. I feel better about my lack of artistic abilities now, lol


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Cool, thanks! And I’m glad to hear you commissioned it. I feel better about my lack of artistic abilities now, lol



My wife is good with visual art, I just stick to the instruments . I can't draw for shit. It's one of those things I wish I could actually do. There is always the option to actually dedicate time to becoming better at it, but I'm content to pay those that already did the hours .


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 6, 2020)

Currently sick and pumped full of anti nausea drugs. Vet thinks she's having a reaction to something she ate. Still cute despite the vomit


----------



## Walter W. (Jan 6, 2020)

Me and Ammo out back today enjoying some spring-like weather


----------



## SD83 (Jan 7, 2020)

This guy lives with me since mid November. This is his second favourite place (and yes, he did get up there by using me as a climbing post)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 7, 2020)

^That's an adorable cat


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 9, 2020)

Just another pic of our kitty having a rough day...


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 9, 2020)

Puffed up winter sootball


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 9, 2020)

Reminds me so much of these guys:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 9, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Puffed up winter sootball


""tenebris copias resurgemus, tenebris copias resurgemus......."


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 9, 2020)

She's like one of these soot sprites from Studio Ghibli's films My Neighbor Totoro and Spirited Away 






Also Jiji from Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 9, 2020)

lmao at all of these. Love both of those Ghibli films as well as Kiki's from Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Wrecklyss (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

Aww... beautiful family members! ^^^ and all them ears! 

Couple of "shelter in place" pics of our girl...

... i am water... 




So stressed...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 13, 2020)

He's now 11 years old but this is our Bichon Puppy at 8 weeks old

...first night we brought him home.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 13, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Aww... beautiful family members! ^^^ and all them ears!
> 
> Couple of "shelter in place" pics of our girl...



Way too cute man!! What a great pic!!


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 16, 2020)

My old cat Purry, eviscerator of birds and small mammals...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 16, 2020)

^^^ Definition of bad-ass feline right there. That stare makes me wanna give Purry my wallet. Gorgeous markings. 

And I guess while I'm here, one more of our "much less than bad-ass" kitty cat. Apologies for posting so many pics of her but I really love this pic.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 16, 2020)

He was a stray and he still comes and goes as he pleases. He can knock on the door when he wants in, talks to you and I swear he can understand English. He even has a mustache! He goes by many names because he doesn't have a name, but I call him Little Pooh, because he's a little shit! He spends his days chilling out, sleeping, eating, and chasing lizards and birds. He is living the life! : )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 7, 2020)

he loves the woobie.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 12, 2020)

my mom made a bandana for Tolouse


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 24, 2020)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 24, 2020)

My roommate got one of those giant rabbits that are supposed to get up to 30 lbs. My dog is highly confused.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 24, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My roommate got one of those giant rabbits that are supposed to get up to 30 lbs. My dog is highly confused.



Just wait till that 30 pounder decides it's time to get busy. That dog is gonna be all kinds of bewildered.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 24, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My roommate got one of those giant rabbits that are supposed to get up to 30 lbs. My dog is highly confused.


I think we are gonna need pics.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 14, 2020)

White RG 560, White RG570, White RG wait wut????


----------



## Adieu (Jul 14, 2020)

Yet another cat person here


----------



## Adieu (Jul 14, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Jaida wanted me to ( I assume that she wanted me to) post up this pic of her playing in this gift bag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.... wasn't there this chromosomal genetic thing where all red cats were male, and all tricolors were female???


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 14, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Wait.... wasn't there this chromosomal genetic thing where all red cats were male, and all tricolors were female???


All calico (tricolour) are female but I never heard anything about red cats only being male.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Wait.... wasn't there this chromosomal genetic thing where all red cats were male, and all tricolors were female???



I dunno but I might check her genitals later just to make sure she doesn't need a name change. 

Regarding her diluted red color- It's a recessive gene thing. When a cat has two of the recessive d alleles ( Maltese dilution), black fur becomes "blue" (appearing gray), chocolate fur becomes "lilac" (appearing light brown), cinnamon fur becomes fawn, and red fur becomes cream.

Aww... just saw your kitties... beautiful!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 29, 2020)

I'll bet Toulouse would scratch the shit outta me but I'd still try to pet him. Such a lovely guy.

Jaida halfheartedly approves of the new console table...


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 2, 2020)

Got this dude to pal around/annoy the shit out of our Dane. Half Maine Coon, half rag doll. All crazy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 2, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'll bet Toulouse would scratch the shit outta me but I'd still try to pet him. Such a lovely guy.
> 
> Jaida halfheartedly approves of the new console table...


He's pretty friendly unless you really piss him off, then he'll bite the shit out of you. He just bit a vole's head off this morning as a matter of fact lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 2, 2020)

He has that "look" that whatever happens is gonna be on HIS terms lol. 

Jaida on the other hand would wind up enslaved as the vole-community's bitch. She has all the backbone of a bowl of jello.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 2, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> He has that "look" that whatever happens is gonna be on HIS terms lol.
> 
> Jaida on the other hand would wind up enslaved as the vole-community's bitch. She has all the backbone of a bowl of jello.


Out of all the cats I've owned he's been the most independent and spirited by far. He's barely mellowed out at all over the last 7 years. He has zero fear and is the toughest little furball I've ever owned. He would regularly fight bigger cats when he was younger (even though he has no front claws) and win, so for him to murder small rodents and insects isn't a big deal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Out of all the cats I've owned he's been the most independent and spirited by far. He's barely mellowed out at all over the last 7 years. He has zero fear and is the toughest little furball I've ever owned. He would regularly fight bigger cats when he was younger (even though he has no front claws) and win, so for him to murder small rodents and insects isn't a big deal.



When I was in my teens, most my friends were "dog people" but my buddy Danny and I really thought that cats were cool. Was quite entertaining and humorous to sit and watch his neighbor's cat making the rounds outside. I love dogs too but I have a great appreciation for how different cats are. I guess the behavioral traits that make a lot of ppl dislike cats are the same reasons that I like 'em so much. They play by their own rules and they have an independence that many dogs just don't possess. Dogs are just more submissive and eager to please which is awesome for a companion animal but you gotta respect that there's still a great deal of wild instinct in domesticated house-cats. That said, our little princess has no right to even call herself a cat lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 6, 2020)

look at the toe beans


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 15, 2020)

Lazy summer afternoon... watchin' bugs... catchin' rays.


----------



## r33per (Sep 13, 2020)

I have this weird problem with my Marshall 1912 cabinet with "sea shore" noises coming through. Tried different cables, amps etc. and it always follows the cab. Even happens at zero volume and stops when standby is engaged. So I decide to open the back and check the contacts and internals. 5 minutes in, screws are off and this happens:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2020)

r33per said:


> I have this weird problem with my Marshall 1912 cabinet with "sea shore" noises coming through. Tried different cables, amps etc. and it always follows the cab. Even happens at zero volume and stops when standby is engaged. So I decide to open the back and check the contacts and internals. 5 minutes in, screws are off and this happens:
> View attachment 84962



A-fucking-dorable!


----------



## Bodes (Sep 13, 2020)

r33per said:


> I have this weird problem with my Marshall 1912 cabinet with "sea shore" noises coming through. Tried different cables, amps etc. and it always follows the cab. Even happens at zero volume and stops when standby is engaged. So I decide to open the back and check the contacts and internals. 5 minutes in, screws are off and this happens:
> View attachment 84962



Dad, why you no play with me?
Give the cute little one a huge pat for us! Those eyes! 




MaxOfMetal said:


> A-fucking-dorable!


Couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 14, 2020)

A portrait boi.






The hunt for a red dot.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 18, 2020)

Pepper aka "Bowling Ball", also my foot...






Smokey, the surly one





Lastly: Pico de Gecko


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 18, 2020)

Pepper = awesome!
Smokey = awesome!
Pico = awesome!
Big Toe = meh... I've seen better.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 18, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> A portrait boi.
> The hunt for a red dot.
> *Snip


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Found some unflattering outtakes... not quite as elegant as she'd like you to believe...


----------



## r33per (Oct 16, 2020)

Bodes said:


> Dad, why you no play with me?
> Give the cute little one a huge pat for us! Those eyes!
> Couldn't have said it any better!


Well, it happened again. Torpedo Captor 8 arrived today and I started hooking it up - 10 minutes before someone's feeding time! I'm leaning overr the rack getting power cables in and this happened...


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't know if it's the fur's texture or maybe that tuft on his frontal area but your dog almost looks "taxidermized" in that photo haha.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 16, 2020)

Furtive Glance said:


> I don't know if it's the fur's texture or maybe that tuft on his frontal area but your dog almost looks "taxidermized" in that photo haha.


My roommate had her dog taxidermied and turned into a purse.

It was a botched job and the thing looks raggedy as fuck but still functional.

She's waiting for my dog to die so she can turn him into a roll on case. We also got one of those 30lb rabbits with the super soft fur. It'll also be luggage of some sort when it dies


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 17, 2020)

Those animals are goin' places..


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 17, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My roommate had her dog taxidermied and turned into a purse.
> 
> It was a botched job and the thing looks raggedy as fuck but still functional.
> 
> She's waiting for my dog to die so she can turn him into a roll on case. We also got one of those 30lb rabbits with the super soft fur. It'll also be luggage of some sort when it dies


One of the most metal things I’ve read on here...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 19, 2020)

"I would like to speak to chef about lack of shrimps in my bowl..."


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 26, 2020)

Overlord of the power switch.


----------



## Metropolis (Nov 28, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Overlord of the power switch.



That's a kitty one fifty


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## bostjan (Dec 4, 2020)

Luna wants to jam today.

I'm so impressed by how smart she is most of the time. She can talk and she has figured out almost every lock she's had ahold of, but, sometimes she still tries to eat her own poop.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 4, 2020)

Raaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 11, 2020)

Today I woke up and our hamster had died. Then my wife found our 12 year old cat... She wasn't able to stand anymore. She had been ill for a while now and doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and last night her condition worsened drastically and she died a few hours after my wife found her.

I'm glad our boys (5&4 years old) took the news very well. They just asked why they died, accepted the fact and moved right on with their daily business. My wife didn't take it quite so well.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 11, 2020)

Jarmake said:


> Today I woke up and our hamster had died. Then my wife found our 12 year old cat... She wasn't able to stand anymore. She had been ill for a while now and doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and last night her condition worsened drastically and she died a few hours after my wife found her.
> 
> I'm glad our boys (5&4 years old) took the news very well. They just asked why they died, accepted the fact and moved right on with their daily business. My wife didn't take it quite so well.



Man, so sorry to hear that.  That's a bad day. 12 years is only like 50-60 in "cat years" - too young. 

I really love hamsters, but they seem to only live long enough to form a deep bond.

I hope you and your wife find comfort and peace.


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 11, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Man, so sorry to hear that.  That's a bad day. 12 years is only like 50-60 in "cat years" - too young.
> 
> I really love hamsters, but they seem to only live long enough to form a deep bond.
> 
> I hope you and your wife find comfort and peace.



Thanks... Yeah, she was a bit too young to go, but that's life.

My wife is super into cats, but she'll be fine. Just got to be careful now, or else I will find a kitten from the house one day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## ElRay (Jan 6, 2021)

Cat + Poncho-liner, aka "wobbie", FTW!

I never did get an OCP one.



KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 86188


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2021)

ElRay said:


> Cat + Poncho-liner, aka "wobbie", FTW!
> 
> I never did get an OCP one.


 that one is actually the godawful acu digicamo pattern. I wish I got one of the OCP ones.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 6, 2021)

wannabguitarist said:


>


Are those SD Barkouts?

[Shows self out]


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 6, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Are those SD Barkouts?
> 
> [Shows self out]



They have a nice growl


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 6, 2021)

@wannabguitarist I'm just curious... Is it possible that good boy is picking up on a frequency or magnetic induced vibration/ hum associated with active pickups? He appears a dog possessed... like maybe he thinks it's time to throw down that new riff that's been stuck in his head. Regardless.. what a cutie.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 7, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> @wannabguitarist I'm just curious... Is it possible that good boy is picking up on a frequency or magnetic induced vibration/ hum associated with active pickups? He appears a dog possessed... like maybe he thinks it's time to throw down that new riff that's been stuck in his head. Regardless.. what a cutie.



Nah, she was playing with a ball and it bounced into the guitar and made noise. She usually doesn't care about guitar noises but that surprised her for some reason. Stared at the guitar for a few seconds, barked, then ran downstairs to bother my wife.

Corgis are fun


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone's dogs get scared of their own farts? Mine scurry away due to unseen sound source.


----------



## sleewell (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2021)

Toulouse has recently started using my feet as scratching posts and as cover from his toys.


----------



## lurè (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm not a pet guy but my mother's cat is following me everywhere.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

This is Henry, the floof ragdoll


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2021)

I desire him


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 22, 2021)

lurè said:


> I'm not a pet guy but my mother's cat is following me everywhere.
> View attachment 89301



And here I thought those spiky ass green bushes were only a Florida abomination.


----------



## lurè (Jan 22, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> And here I thought those spiky ass green bushes were only a Florida abomination.


I hate it too but my mother 20 years ago decided that planting a dragon plant in the garden was a good idea.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 22, 2021)

lurè said:


> I hate it too but my mother 20 years ago decided that planting a dragon plant in the garden was a good idea.



Beautiful view though. Oh and I think that cat is secretly stealing your soul.


----------



## Millul (Jan 23, 2021)

lurè said:


> I hate it too but my mother 20 years ago decided that planting a dragon plant in the garden was a good idea.



Vista notevole, in effetti!


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 23, 2021)

My ratties seem to like guitars!


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2021)

Camera gave her some green eyebrows.


----------



## MFB (Feb 2, 2021)

What an absolute unit of a cat


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 2, 2021)

That cat is like "Bring me Solo and wookie!"...


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2021)

HEY!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 3, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anyone's dogs get scared of their own farts? Mine scurry away due to unseen sound source.


My dog does this because he's a fucking idiot


----------



## narad (Feb 4, 2021)

lurè said:


> I'm not a pet guy but my mother's cat is following me everywhere.
> View attachment 89301


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 7, 2021)

My little man, Bailey!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 19, 2021)

Kinda lame but I thought I'd share this kitty silhouette that I made for my wife from remnants of some dilapidated wooden lattice slats that were otherwise going into the garbage. Came out alright. She loved it. 





And a real one...


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 19, 2021)

I forgot my other two, how could I!

Jackson, my Border Collie mix, and Clare, my Border Collie:
















And my Best Friend, Rebel, who I sadly lost a couple years ago and I think about and miss him every day


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 19, 2021)

Rebel looks like that dog that you're just automatically drawn to when you see him at the park or wherever. He has that expression like he's going to make you love on him. I feel like he had an infectious and insanely gentle personality. Almost brought a tear to my eye. Rest in Peace, Rebel.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 19, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Rebel looks like that dog that you're just automatically drawn to when you see him at the park or wherever. He has that expression like he's going to make you love on him. I feel like he had an infectious and insanely gentle personality. Almost brought a tear to my eye. Rest in Peace, Rebel.



I appreciate your kind words, my friend. You are exactly right, He really was that type of dog. He loved everyone and was the most gentle, sweetest soul you could ever meet. When he was diagnosed with lymphoma we put him on chemo, and the nurses/ techs who took care of him loved him so much, said he was the "Kind, sweet gentleman" and even took this photo of him when he completed Chemo: 






I remember the day I picked him up at the farm when I was 12, and the day I barried him when when I was 26 and he was 14....he was like the brother I never had and my best friend. Such a sweetheart. I remember times I was going through rough patches in my life and in tears and he would come over to comfort me and be by my side the whole time. I even remember the day he got diagnosed with cancer and I broke down on the floor in tears and even then he tried to hug me and kiss me and sit in my lap as a way to tell me "everything was going to be alright, buddy, you will be fine." Dammit if losing him neaely broke my heart...

I have three amazing dogs right now, but if it were not for Rebel I would not have appreciated them as much as I do. He truly was family...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 20, 2021)

Well damn... there's those tears  The only thing that makes me feel better when hearing these kinds of heartbreaking accounts, is realizing how adored they truly were. I'm glad that Rebel had such a compassionate and loving caregiver as you. Seeing animals subjected to neglect and abuse sincerely makes me sick to my stomach and breaks my heart. I love knowing that Rebel had a wonderful life full of contentment and humanity  

I also lost my beloved Kodi to lymphoma when he was almost 12 yrs old. He didn't make it 3 months after diagnosis. I cried a little upon that diagnosis but the day that he left my side, I was an absolute wreck. Took me many many months before the hole left in my heart finally began to close. 

Thank you for sharing more about Rebel. 

Here's a few pics of my awesome little guy. I still miss him to this day...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 23, 2021)

Lost our wee man that we used to look after for weeks/months on end...our adopted dog. He was the third dog we never had. Always came back to our house if he ever got out of his garden....I always found him at our front gate looking to get back in (his owners live about 2 mins away). RIP Bubbles....put to sleep at 15 years of age. Getting really angsty about our own to dogs now....both 12 years of age (lifespan 12-14). They are like children to us. All my guitars and gear just to have a few months more with my dogs.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 28, 2021)

Tried to get a shot of Pepper mid-yawn. It was dark in the bedroom and so my phone compensated with a slower shutter speed. That's how this monstrosity was created.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 28, 2021)

Edit the zoomed in photo to be super saturated black and white and baby you got yourself a black metal album cover!


----------



## Taylor (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Sumsar (Feb 28, 2021)

Leviathus said:


> Overlord of the power switch.



Do cats like to sit on amps that are on due to the heat they generate?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 28, 2021)

Sumsar said:


> Do cats like to sit on amps that are on due to the heat they generate?


My cat just likes to sit on them regardless of if they're warm or not. He uses them as very expensive cat towers


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 4, 2021)

Last week, some neighborhood cat came up to the window where Jaida likes to sit and smacked the shit out of it trying to start a fight... totally freaked her out. She spent the next two days completely on edge... staying away from the window and flinching at every sound and sudden movement around the house. Yesterday, she finally decided to go back to her chill spot although she was on high alert.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 9, 2021)

Taylor said:


> View attachment 90861


What a cute chupacabra.


----------



## lurè (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 11, 2021)

Resistance is futile ^^^


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SCJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Yesterday my cat almost knocked a new guitar off of the rack trying to chase a lizard in my office, so there's that lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 26, 2021)

lurè said:


> View attachment 91408



"Ho dominio su tutto quello che ho sondaggio"


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Nlelith (Sep 4, 2021)

Here's Jonesy. A kitty with the best manners in the world.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Why is nobody rocking a camel here?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 4, 2021)

Nlelith said:


> Here's Jonesy. A kitty with the best manners in the world.
> *snip



Looks just like my first cat when I was a kid. Orange Tabby ftw.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 4, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why is nobody rocking a camel here?




Holy fuck lmao


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2021)

I will be able to contribute to this thread in about two months.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 19, 2021)

dunno if it ll help any but gotta at least get it out

When we rescued our cat Jaida, we knew that she had feline herpes and b/c of that, we've known that she has lowered immunity and could catch colds/ URI's more easily than a healthy cat. Because of this she's always had bouts of sneezing but more like a reverse sneezing thing where its as if she's having a hard time clearing congestion or something. Ever since we adopted her it's been like this but these episodes never lasted long and generally weren't all that severe. 

Unfortunately sometime into this year these episodes began increasing in frequency and severity. They never last long.. just a few seconds at a time. but a couple months ago we decided to start really trying to combat this condition since it seemed like it was gradually/ slowly getting worse. 

So we took her in to the vet and they gave her an antibiotic injection and a steroidal injection cause doc said she had a URI ( not her first URI fwiw). The injections didn't help much at all so we then started her on a nasal spray regimen about 2 weeks later... forget what it was called but seemed stronger than your typical saline. Jaida hated it big time... like really had a bad time with having anything going up her nose. Seemed to work a little but results were short lived and again... very hard to administer.. she'd almost go into a panic. 

So we discontinued it and took her back in again. While we were there at the vet, Jaida actually had an episode which I was kinda relieved that she did since the vet was able to actually hear it/ see it. Vet at this point was trying to determine if these episodes were more along the lines of an infection or more of an inflammation. We still didn't know if her condition was from allergens, bacteria, something external, internal.... dunno. 

Vet gave her another steroidal injection and also prescribed prednisone.. 1ml oral dose for us to use at home for 7 to 10 days. Again... these episodes weren't like a series of normal sneezes but more like a labored fast in/out thing.. like difficulty breathing due to congestion or dryness or something. So the episodes seemed better but had taken on a different characteristic... like more of a heavier wetter deal now... like more fluid-y. and even though we were treating her each day, we'd still hear some congestion... like from her nasal passages and the sneezing was more like actual sneezing.. short bursts but again, wetter or heavier than her original episodes were. 

We were supposed to give her the prednisolone for 7-10 days but she'd fight us pretty bad... hated it almost as much as the nasal drops... so we discontinued use after 6 days since the episodes didn't necessarily seem to be going away as much as simply changing.

That was Thursday last week. Friday she seemed fine although still having random small "episodes" and then yesterday about the same. Then today something has changed and there's something obviously wrong with her.. no episodes at all but she's super lethargic and hasn't moved literally all day/ all night and she's having some small amts of discharge from her nose and eyes. And her behavior has completely changed... she's not drinking and not eating and just won't move much at all. She's just got this ultra distant stare and isn't interacting with us at all. I'm really worried now as well' that she's been without water or food almost all day... maybe all day idk. 

Gonna get her in hopefully monday but i'm wondering now if i might be taking her to the emerg animal clinic tomorrow. Wife broke down and sobbed tonight after she got home from work cause Jaida's just acting so strange.. like totally checked out or something and this is a cat that every single day sits at the window waiting for her mommy to get home and is normally very affectionate. We had a short talk about.. you know... if things don't change/ get worse... just never mind. I cant type those words right now. I guess.. i dunno what I'm asking for.. just idk i'm so scared we could lose her.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 19, 2021)

So sorry I hear that, hoping Jaida pulls through and the vets can figure out what's going on.


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear abour Jaida...

But, here's our baby Yumi while waiting for me in the car with mommy.


----------



## pondman (Oct 16, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> dunno if it ll help any but gotta at least get it out
> 
> When we rescued our cat Jaida, we knew that she had feline herpes and b/c of that, we've known that she has lowered immunity and could catch colds/ URI's more easily than a healthy cat. Because of this she's always had bouts of sneezing but more like a reverse sneezing thing where its as if she's having a hard time clearing congestion or something. Ever since we adopted her it's been like this but these episodes never lasted long and generally weren't all that severe.
> 
> ...



Poor kitty, I hope she pulls through.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 16, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I will be able to contribute to this thread in about two months.



November 6...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 16, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> November 6...


I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 16, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat.



I’ll post a spoiler tomorrow!


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello, this is Abigail the guinea pig. She's an older lady, turning 5 this month. Her favorite things are cucumber, cilantro, and bell pepper.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 6, 2021)

Wanted to update my previous post. Yeah it's super lengthy but I'm not really posting much anymore on SSO so Imma throw down here before slinking back out the door. TLDR version- Kitty is doing better.

We really thought that we might lose Jaida b/c she was just seemingly that sick and despondent... no appetite, little to no energy, belabored body language, obvious respiratory distress, etc and she wasn't responding to any of our treatments at home ( prednisolone by mouth and cerenia nasal drops as prescribed) nor anything that they'd done for her at any of four vet visits within a month. Whether her symptoms were caused by the URI infection or inflammation or both, she was just getting worse.

Saturday and Sunday ( 9-18/ 9-19) were the worst days and we unfortunately weren't able to get her into the vet until the following Wednesday. Vet gave her two injections ( Cerenia and Convenia) and in the next few days she began showing signs of notable improvement. She was still moving very slowly and still had absolutely no desire to play but she had regained her appetite for food and water ( and for some reason, low sodium deli turkey which she never typically eats but now power-grazed on for several days). She was also beginning to show affection again. After a few more days she was just about back to herself... active, playing, cleaning herself and even more affectionate than ever before. But she was still having some issues with congestion ( which was where this whole ordeal originated from). Her "episodes" at this point were much more controlled and short-lived but still not completely gone. So I decided to purchase a nebulizing unit.

The first set-up was pretty crude regarding the "chamber" or whatever you'd call it. We utilized her crate modified with some cardboard taped around it and against the door to keep most of the vapor in. That was about it. But after nebulizing her every day for about a week and seeing a fairly significant improvement ( very little congestion and maybe every couple days a very brief and mild "episode") I decided to make some improvements to the nebulizing chamber.. replacing the cardboard with 3M alum tape, clear plastic door covering, installing foam insulation around the door, putting in a bamboo mat, and hard-mounting an led touch light so that we could monitor her a little better.

We're currently doing 20-25 minute treatments every other day ( first week we were doing this every day) using straight saline with 3-4 drops of camphor. So far we haven't had to step up to albuterol or lincocin but that's an option if her current improvement diminishes and/ or if her vet deems that infection is present.

It's funny.. Before we ever rescued Jaida, I would've sworn that I'd never care for a cat but after about three years with her and with all that has happened recently, there's really nothing that I wouldn't do for her. Crazy to think that she has solidified in me the feeling that when you truly love and cherish another living being, there's just no question of inconvenience or indifference. Your actions to provide and to comfort and to help heal.. well it's just automatic. I guess I should credit my wife with also instilling that in me but whatever. It's also kinda funny that there have been times in the past ( since adopting Jaida) that if I was busy with a project or just "not in the mood" that when she wanted to lay on my chest or snuggle, that I'd decline. But that's changed now. Even if I can only afford 5-10 minutes, I'll gladly allow her to cuddle up on me almost anytime that she wants and I'll just pet and scritch her as long as I possibly can. I guess I want to take every opportunity to spend time with her and keep her content since I dunno how long she'll be with us. I just love her so much. 

Anyway, and as always.. Thanks much for reading and for the support. It truly is appreciated.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2021)

Glad to hear she's doing better, here's hoping she continues getting better!


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 6, 2021)

This little girl came home today. Her name is Lexi. We've been on the breeder waiting list for about a year, and today was the day. Coincidentally we brought one of our other female dobes home exactly 14 years ago on this day. She's a little camera shy, but I'm sure that'll change.






Scoping out the yard.






Trying to figure out who this other human is:


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 10, 2021)

Look at those giant puppy paws!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Was she poorly or were her ears cropped? In the U.K. it’s illegal to have a doberman’s ears cropped, is it still allowed in the US?


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Was she poorly or were her ears cropped? In the U.K. it’s illegal to have a doberman’s ears cropped, is it still allowed in the US?



Ears cropped from breeder before we got her.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 10, 2021)

Unsurprising in the land of near-universal male infant genital mutilation for... what was that reason again?


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Unsurprising in the land of near-universal male infant genital mutilation for... what was that reason again?



Since it is part of the look and prestige of the breed, I think you will always see it in venues like the AKC, UKC, and IABCA.

Since most responsible breeders are showing, and the breed is plagued with health issues, the most important aspect is extensive health testing, such as vwd, eyes, liver, hips, kidney, and cardio. Breeders that are doing these expensive and extensive tests are certainly showing dogs for championships.

One of our male dobies had natural ears, and would periodically develop hematomas from shaking his head. We would have to make trips to the vet to get them lanced/drained.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 10, 2021)

Is that a consequence of high inbreeding or just unnatural selection?


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Is that a consequence of high inbreeding or just unnatural selection?



Line breeding. Some think the Doberman will be line bred into extinction with the rates of DCM (dilated cardiomyopathy) increasing so rapidly (almost 50% of makes die from this). We lost our last female to it and it’s not a walk in the park.

Lexi’s father was imported from Ukraine, and has had Embark testing, vwd clear, normal holter and echo, etc and bred to an American so this should mitigate som issues. We are also required as owners to obtain her Canine Good Citizen by the time she reaches two.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 10, 2021)

Wtf is a Canine Good Citizen???


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 10, 2021)

I always loved the look of Dobermans until I found out they have their ears and tails clipped, then it made me sad. Not gonna knock you, jaxadam, for getting the dog you wanted, I hold it against the breeders. 

But that's not what this thread is about and I'm sure you'll care for her and give the pup a great home. Lexi looks like a cutie.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Wtf is a Canine Good Citizen???



Doesn't bite, knows how to set up a guitar. Mostly agrees with you musically.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I always loved the look of Dobermans until I found out they have their ears and tails clipped, then it made me sad. Not gonna knock you, jaxadam, for getting the dog you wanted, I hold it against the breeders.
> 
> But that's not what this thread is about and I'm sure you'll care for her and give the pup a great home. Lexi looks like a cutie.



You know, you’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t. You can go with a $600 pup from a backyard breeder who does no health testing and line/overbreeds, or you can go with a reputable breeder who is going to be very particular and do things their way. Ours is an AKC Breeder of Merit, and there are very nitpicky things in our contract that we have to stick to (no spay prior to 18 months, no use of certain flea medicines, chemicals, etc.). But first and foremost for us are the lines and health testing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 10, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> You know, you’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t. You can go with a $600 pup from a backyard breeder who does no health testing and line/overbreeds, or you can go with a reputable breeder who is going to be very particular and do things their way. Ours is an AKC Breeder of Merit, and there are very nitpicky things in our contract that we have to stick to (no spay prior to 18 months, no use of certain flea medicines, chemicals, etc.). But first and foremost for us are the lines and health testing.


Yeah, I understand dog breeders are a very touchy subject so I don't want to open that can of worms here. You found a reputable one that sounds like they're looking out for the health of the pup unlike other backyard breeders, like you mentioned, so I commend you for that.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah, I understand dog breeders are a very touchy subject so I don't want to open that can of worms here.



Tell me about it... I've been on Doberman forums as long as guitar ones, and if you think people are bad here about guitars, gear, or playing, don't tell them what breeder you got your pup from, or who co-owns it, or who's handling it at the next show, or you will see two 50 year old women go at it.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 13, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> …don't tell them what breeder you got your pup from, or who co-owns it, or who's handling it at the next show, or you will see two 50 year old women go at it.


This actually sounds incredibly entertaining.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 13, 2021)

This is Sebastain, my beautiful baby boy and my best friend in the entire world. He was a former partner's cat, but he bonded to me when we lived together and she very kindly let me keep him when we split. He's not a Maine coon though people often ask, just a bigass housecat. The neighbors have mistaken him for a baby lynx more than once.







He really makes himself at home. The counter is the only place he's not allowed, otherwise I figure "he lives here too." Every so often I get really lucky and he'll nap on this amp while I'm jamming ambient soundscapes. The simplest pleasures.






He switched to dinner only a few months ago because he was waking me up earlier and earlier for breakfast. He's forgotten now but there was a solid three weeks of "The Pathetic Kittycat Show" from morning until dinnertime because his little walnut brain thought he was going to starve forever.






He's an outside boy, a wanderer, explorer, curious little adventurer. He climbs high up into the spruce trees around the house, I've seen him 50ft up in the trees. It's really cool to walk around in the snow and follow his tracks, watching his domain slowly expand. I know people have strong feelings about letting cats outside, but keeping him in was seriously detracting from his mental health. I legitimately feel like he deserves the chance to inhabit his cat mojo and live as a tough, sentient kitty in the real world. Danger and all.






And of course, N A P S.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 13, 2021)

@wheresthefbomb - What a handsome and distinguished boy. Love the pic of him lounging on the head... looks so chill. Same here regarding the kitchen countertops... no way. Our kitty has never even tried which is really cool. Not many places in the house that are off-limits but she genuinely respects the very few places that she's not allowed to be. For me, the whole "anti outdoor cat thing" relates to cats that roam around urban areas close to roadways. I grew up on a large farm that was about 1/4 mile off of a small county road. We had cats outside all the time and they were fine... plus with grain and hay around, the cats were a valuable asset in keeping the mouse population in check. Our cat now is strictly indoors but we live on a busy street and there are other cats and creatures around and truth be told... our little girl would probably get beaten up by a couple of ladybugs having a bad day. Anyway... give Sebastain some extra skritches from me.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 13, 2021)

Here's my stupid dog.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2021)

evade said:


> Here's my stupid dog.
> 
> View attachment 100068



The exact harness just showed up at our house a few minutes ago, but with a different name.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 13, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is Sebastain, my beautiful baby boy and my best friend in the entire world. He was a former partner's cat, but he bonded to me when we lived together and she very kindly let me keep him when we split. He's not a Maine coon though people often ask, just a bigass housecat. The neighbors have mistaken him for a baby lynx more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You regulate your cat's dry food intake?

Isn't the whole point of it "just put it out there and they'll figure it out themselves"???


----------



## /wrists (Nov 13, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> The exact harness just showed up at our house a few minutes ago, but with a different name.


Julius K9 harnesses are top tier (like ESP), but she chewed through hers lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 13, 2021)

Adieu said:


> You regulate your cat's dry food intake?
> 
> Isn't the whole point of it "just put it out there and they'll figure it out themselves"???



I do, but I actually feed him in the next weight class up. He's not an overeater, and I know he supplements with voles and birds outside, but I want to be aware if anything changes for health stuff. Also, it allows me to know with absolute certainty that a bag of his food lasts just over 60 days. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> @wheresthefbomb - What a handsome and distinguished boy. Love the pic of him lounging on the head... looks so chill. Same here regarding the kitchen countertops... no way. Our kitty has never even tried which is really cool. Not many places in the house that are off-limits but she genuinely respects the very few places that she's not allowed to be. For me, the whole "anti outdoor cat thing" relates to cats that roam around urban areas close to roadways. I grew up on a large farm that was about 1/4 mile off of a small county road. We had cats outside all the time and they were fine... plus with grain and hay around, the cats were a valuable asset in keeping the mouse population in check. Our cat now is strictly indoors but we live on a busy street and there are other cats and creatures around and truth be told... our little girl would probably get beaten up by a couple of ladybugs having a bad day. Anyway... give Sebastain some extra skritches from me.



Thank you, he's my pride and joy. I don't think I'd let cats outside in an urban environment, either. I've lived in AK my whole life so they've always had plenty of outside to go be in. 

There's something to be said for the ecological issues they can cause murdering birdies. Maybe it makes me a craven nihilist but I refuse to take personal responsibility for thousands of years of cat domestication. I didn't ask for this and neither did he, but I'm sure not gonna deprive him of his mojo so that I can keep my ideological purity intact.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 13, 2021)

Huh

My two teenage cats freak the hell out if their food "reserve" runs below 1/3rd bowl.

Actually, the REALLY odd part is that they start making noise but manage to conspire to "save" that last third anyway. Which is unusual because they usually never agree on anything.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 13, 2021)

We got lucky with Jaida. I fill her bowl with dry kibble, a few treats mixed in, and a sprinkle of probiotic and it lasts her 4-5 days. She just nibbles a few bites at a time throughout the day/ night and she's not even close to being overweight. She's never meowed for food b/c she knows that I'll refill it before it's ever empty.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 21, 2021)

What a ruff life...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^ Just sayin'...


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 21, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ Just sayin'...


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 22, 2021)

So I think potty training comes down to making your yard smell more like pee than the inside of your house…


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 2, 2021)

Playdate with a littermate and older brother.
















I don't think he's ready to babysit yet...


----------



## bostjan (Dec 2, 2021)

Not sure what to do about our hound dog. He's used to my wife being home all the time during the pandemic, and now that she's gone four days a week, he's getting into everything. He got into the tool box today and tried to eat my Dewalt Drill. Yesterday it was a trash can that had pistachio shells in it. He's old, like way to old for this kind of nonsense. I'd hate to have to crate him like a puppy, but I can't have him eating my furniture, wallpaper, door frames, beds, etc. He's even been through obedience school...


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 2, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Not sure what to do about our hound dog. He's used to my wife being home all the time during the pandemic, and now that she's gone four days a week, he's getting into everything. He got into the tool box today and tried to eat my Dewalt Drill. Yesterday it was a trash can that had pistachio shells in it. He's old, like way to old for this kind of nonsense. I'd hate to have to crate him like a puppy, but I can't have him eating my furniture, wallpaper, door frames, beds, etc. He's even been through obedience school...



The only thing that seems to work with errant or mischievous behavior is wearing them out. It's usually a sign of boredom, so I think setting a pretty solid schedule (wake up, walk, feed them, nap, etc.) helps them stay on track.

Another thing that worked very well for our other dobies was buy soup marrow bones and put them in the freezer. If I ever needed two hours to myself, I'd throw one to them in the back yard and they would be busy for about an hour. We have also gotten our new pup some "puzzle treat" toys, where you load it up with treats, and they have to figure out how to turn it or open contraptions to get them out.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 2, 2022)

Debating it…


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Adieu (Jan 9, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Not sure what to do about our hound dog. He's used to my wife being home all the time during the pandemic, and now that she's gone four days a week, he's getting into everything. He got into the tool box today and tried to eat my Dewalt Drill. Yesterday it was a trash can that had pistachio shells in it. He's old, like way to old for this kind of nonsense. I'd hate to have to crate him like a puppy, but I can't have him eating my furniture, wallpaper, door frames, beds, etc. He's even been through obedience school...



Lock in one minimally furnished room when you're out?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2022)

My three pups!

Bailey, 4 Year Old Pomeranian -











Jackson, 6 year old Border Collie Mix -











And Clare, 3 year old Border Collie :


----------



## bostjan (Jan 10, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Lock in one minimally furnished room when you're out?


My wife has to secure him to an aircraft cable in the hallway (so he can reach the water bowl in the kitchen) when she leaves the house. He still eats everything he can reach, and he seems to be getting worse rather than better. He's taken to trying to eat things right in front of us and is also chewing on our other dog at least 2-3 times every day. I mean, we can't lock him in the basement forever. I've been spending a lot more time playing with him, and he's good as long as he's worn out, but as soon as he gets his second wind, he's right back to chewing on everything. I get the stuff you hear about like shoes and plastic toys, but we're talking a drill, a bottle of dishsoap that was on a counter, an aluminum can out of the pantry, a skein of yarn my wife was using to knit and set down to use the bathroom, pretty much anything and everything that was in the trash that he's able to knock over (it has a lid, but he's a fairly large dog, so nothing stops him). We have to keep the pet food in metal buckets with locking lids, and he ate the metal handle off of one of the lids. He's wrecking his teeth doing this, too. Since he's old, and he cares more about eating than pain, he'll chew on metal until his teeth break off and he has to go to the vet. He's not skinny, either. I mean, he's a little (5-10 lbs) over healthy weight.

I wonder if he's just like the canine version of Tarrare or something? If you don't know who that was, I recommend never looking that up.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 10, 2022)

Dementia?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 10, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Dementia?



I don't think that @bostjan has dementia necessarily but it does seem that the poor dog has some issues.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 10, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't think that @bostjan has dementia necessarily but it does seem that the poor dog has some issues.


Who's @bostjan ?

The vet just kind of shrugged when I brought this up. If it were physiological, or, I guess if there were signs that it were such, I would imagine the vet would want to run a couple of thousand-dollar tests, no?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 10, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I would imagine the vet would want to run a couple of thousand-dollar tests, no?



Not a good one. We took our 10.5 year old male dobie to an animal oncology center, and they put a couple thousand dollar deposit on my card to run imaging tests. They then did a chest x-ray which would have confirmed what they would have most likely found on the MRI, so they refunded my deposit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 10, 2022)

If it's a good vet that sincerely cares about the issue, I think that they'd recommend some changes in the way that the dog's days are structured that would include training/ behavior adjustment. Of course it all starts with the owners willingness to spend some extra time and effort. Unfortunately that's usually the hardest part. Like you said, it's not getting better and the dog is in jeopardy of injuring himself at this point. Best of luck. I went thru this with a Siberian Husky and it was not a fun time... Long story short I got a call one day from our apartment complex manager that my neighbors were freaking out b/c my husky was coming thru their wall... I assume like a much cuter version of Jack Torrance. Again.. I hope you can get this resolved in everyone's best interest.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 10, 2022)

My beloved 7 year old cat isn't doing well. Think he's got some teeth problems as he hasn't been eating much the past few days. We started giving him Gerber baby food chicken and he really likes it and finally is eating, but I think something bigger is the issue.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> What a ruff life...



What's with the antlers?


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 25, 2022)

6 months old today handing out hugs.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 25, 2022)

Squad


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 25, 2022)

thrsher said:


> Squad
> View attachment 103841



TWO shibas?


----------



## thrsher (Feb 25, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> TWO shibas?


Korean jindos. Rescued from dog meat farms


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 25, 2022)

thrsher said:


> Korean jindos. Rescued from dog meat farms



Hot damn man good for you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## ElRay (Mar 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I wonder if he's just like the canine version of Tarrare or something?


Are there any toddlers missing from the neighborhood?


----------



## Steo (Mar 18, 2022)

Caira, a Yorkshire terrier, we adopted from a dog shelter. She was taken from a puppy farm.


----------



## nikt (Apr 3, 2022)

Tricolor Marzena found in my old company.
Smoked black one is Andrzej, adopted from shelter.

Funny story is with Andrzej. 

I visited local shelter, and there were 200 cats. I've choose him but decided to wait and give my fiance chance to look for a cat and then decide which one we would take.
She picked the same one as me from those 200.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Apr 6, 2022)

This dude just turned 2 but we can't have him lay still for a pic, he's always on the move for the next snack that falls from the table


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 7, 2022)

nikt said:


> Tricolor Marzena found in my old company.
> Smoked black one is Andrzej, adopted from shelter.
> 
> Funny story is with Andrzej.
> ...



HELLO SWEET BABIES 



CovertSovietBear said:


> View attachment 106089
> 
> This dude just turned 2 but we can't have him lay still for a pic, he's always on the move for the next snack that falls from the table



what a DOPE


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 8, 2022)

7.5 months old and she has been in heat for the last 2.5 weeks so that has been a blast.


----------



## Choop (Apr 13, 2022)

Iggy keeping me company while I was sick on Monday.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 13, 2022)

Choop said:


> Iggy keeping me company while I was sick on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 106299



Precious baby. Kitty is love, kitty is life.


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 15, 2022)

Our Yumi, trying to do a scream-o.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't have any pets unfortunately, but I wanted to contribute so here's my friend's cat who looks awesome and I want him.


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2022)

Lonely Pond Cat waits for me to come home 






And offers me a gift.


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 16, 2022)

Cat is trying to trade for a custom build obviously.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 4, 2022)

Goodbye Viski. 2011 - 2022


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 4, 2022)

@Jarmake Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 4, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> @Jarmake Very sorry for your loss.


Thanks. She was a sweetheart.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

Jarmake said:


> View attachment 108683
> 
> 
> Goodbye Viski. 2011 - 2022



My condolences, friend. I'm sure you had some great years together.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 4, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> My condolences, friend. I'm sure you had some great years together.


Thank you. And yes, we did. 11 years of good scritches and bellyrubs...


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 10, 2022)

Jarmake said:


> View attachment 108683
> 
> 
> Goodbye Viski. 2011 - 2022



Sorry bud. I've never cried so much in my life than when my dog died. May all the great memories you had together be with you forever


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 26, 2022)

Snoozin' hardcore. Snoring. Ruff day.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 26, 2022)

My little man Bailey keeping me company after a long day...


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 26, 2022)

Also my baby girl Clare is sleeping on her Couch


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

"You bought a new guitar again? I see you have a problem."


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 30, 2022)

That’s a great shot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 7, 2022)

ready for his closeup



fuzzXfuzz


dapper biscuit


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 7, 2022)

Eer Mer Gerd.... !! 

<---- Proceeds to ignore the golden 'await thyne acceptance' rule and instead goes for immediate head-skritches resulting in prompt disapproval from kitty cat.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 9, 2022)

And there she is... The newest addition to our family. Name is still undecided, but she's been with us for a day, so there is still time... 










IMG-20220808-164321


Image IMG-20220808-164321 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220808-180741


Image IMG-20220808-180741 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 9, 2022)

I always hated dogs but my girlfriend came with a dog so I had to get along with him. I absolutely adore him now. He's called Cooper.


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## jaxadam (Aug 22, 2022)

Someone had a little too much to drink last night!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## jaxadam (Aug 25, 2022)

Happy 1st birthday Lexi!


The woman made these out of oat flour, honey, egg, peanut butter, pumpkin, and some other stuff like bacon bits.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2022)

Did everyone get a treat? Those look tasty as fuck.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 25, 2022)

CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 26, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Happy 1st birthday Lexi!
> 
> 
> The woman made these out of oat flour, honey, egg, peanut butter, pumpkin, and some other stuff like bacon bits.


When I read the recipe I immediately forgot I was in the pet thread. 

Then when I scrolled down and saw the dog eating them I was shocked and jealous.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 26, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Did everyone get a treat? Those look tasty as fuck.



No man they didn't even leave me one... Lexi went and handed them out to all of her neighbor friends.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 26, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> The woman made these out of oat flour, honey, egg, peanut butter, pumpkin, and some other stuff like bacon bits.


Cake w/ bacon? 


LordIronSpatula said:


> When I read the recipe I immediately forgot I was in the pet thread.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't forget to water your cat daily so it will grow strong.


----------



## Choop (Oct 5, 2022)

Added a kitten into the mix recently -- he and the og cat are getting along well after a shaky first few days.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 5, 2022)

dr_game0ver said:


> Don't forget to water your cat daily so it will grow strong.



HELLO SWEET SUMMER BABY  I LOVE YOU



Choop said:


> Added a kitten into the mix recently -- he and the og cat are getting along well after a shaky first few days.
> 
> View attachment 115411



The kitten looks like a growth. An adorable growth.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2022)

We lost one of our parrots last night in a freak accident. I was very attached to him. I am absolutely devastated. He was just the sweetest little guy; only 10 years old, which is like, well, 12 or 15 in bird years, far too young to lose him.


----------

